# Dayton's CW (WBDT 26-1) - DirecTV - AM21



## bschroed (Oct 5, 2005)

For some time, we get the Searching for Signal message when trying to tune to channel 26.1 OTA using the AM21. Is there anyone else in the Dayton area using the AM21 having trouble with this channel?

Thanks,
Brian


----------

